# 3d Aurora Help



## An4rchy88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just picked me up a new 3d Aurora from gigabyte and transplanted my pc into it. Powered it up and everything started just fine. But the 3 silent LED fans are pulsing instead of a continuous blue light coming from them. I have a feeling that my 520W power supply isn't enough but does any have any ideas or knows if this is normal for this case before i run out and fork over some more cash for a new power supply?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

do they plug into the motherboard or the power supply? Have you tried any other fans to test with?


----------



## An4rchy88 (Apr 14, 2008)

They plug into the power supply, and unfortunately i do not have any other LED fans to test with


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

well are just the LEDs pulsing or are the fan blades pulsing as well? Have you tested with only the fans plugged in, no gfx card or hard drives?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what power supply is it?


----------



## An4rchy88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Power supply is an ACEPOWER 520W, and it is just the LED that are pulsing. If i unplug the fans from the power supply but leave them plugged into the motherboard the fans run fine with no LEDs on


----------



## An4rchy88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Came across a post on another form that makes a lot of sense as to what my problem could be. Apparently some motherboards pulse the voltage to the fans instead of reducing or increasing the voltage to control the speed and that may be my problem. So i have ordered a fan controller and hopefully that will fix my problem. Thanks for your input, i will be sure to post again and let you know if the fan controller works out.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

An4rchy88 said:


> Came across a post on another form that makes a lot of sense as to what my problem could be. Apparently some motherboards pulse the voltage to the fans instead of reducing or increasing the voltage to control the speed and that may be my problem. So i have ordered a fan controller and hopefully that will fix my problem. Thanks for your input, i will be sure to post again and let you know if the fan controller works out.


that's why i asked if they plug into the motherboard or power supply. The PSU is constant supply, the motherboard uses PWM- Pulse Width Modulation. You answered my question wrong ;p


----------

